# In light of recent events



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

I've decided that I'm going to stop posting on this forum, so this will be my last post. 

I may still read posts, but I'm pretty sure I'm done posting. 

My reasoning is simple really:

People around here have simply become too emotionally stupid.  

We shouldn't have to change our vocabulary because some find it offensive.  Retarded, midget, fat, thin, tall, guys, dork, dude.  Those are all in the dictionary, and they work fine as descriptors. I shouldn't have to make myself "politically correct" to please someone else. Two of the above words, and probably some would say three or more of them are very accurate descriptions of me, and I'm fine with "being labeled" with them.  I know who and what I am, and I am no way defined or limited by any label anyone can put on me.

We shouldn't worry about another's choices because it is their choice and not yours or mine. Sometimes people need to make mistakes to learn.  We're not any one of us perfect, or so the bible tells me.

Not everyone needs to be picked for the team, and not everyone on the team needs to play.  Some people are better or more talented at certain things than others.  It's ok. Deal with it. Life will go on.

Watching the devestation in Haiti just makes me wonder in a life and times like this, why do people fixate on the petty little crap that at the end of the day, or the end of your life for that matter, doesn't matter?

Be who you know you are.  Don't hide behind a fad, a label, a religion, or whatever your using as your shield to protect you from the big bad world out there. 

I just checked my birth certificate.  No where on it does it say that life is fair.  It doesn't say that life comes with getting your way all the time either. Entitlement is not a birthright.

Nope, not on the constitution either.  The Magna Carta maybe?  Nope..not there either. Well then certainly the bible...right?  Ephesians maybe?  Nope.  Job?  Nope.  New Testament?  Nope  Old Testament?  Nope.  

The fact of the matter is that life is what you make of it.  If you choose to live in fear of labels or stigmas or whatever issue you have with life, then you will never really live.  

Thanks for the fun times GUYS, but it's time to bow out.  I hope I've helped a little bit, and if not at least provoked some to actually think for themselves every once in a while. I've always called a spade a spade (oops...sorry..insensitive old me again not being PC.  I just insulted a whole suit of cards), and if you don't like me that's fine too.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin,
     Sorry to see you go. I've been there too.

I will be PMing you still if you don't mind

Jerry


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya know, I have felt that way a couple times, then I learned to look at something on the home page:

Members: 8,598
*Threads: 56,109*
			Posts: 650,644

When I put it in perspective, the percentage of threads that I GAINED from was much GREATER than those I found wanting.

So, for ME, I decided to choose when to contribute, more carefully.

And I STILL have found places to be useful.

Do what makes YOU happy and hope that you can HELP a larger percentage of the members than you IRRITATE.

Or, give up.
Whatever!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin, I hope you change your mind and come back. I know you and I haven't always agreed with each other but the more I have gotten to know you, the more I like ya! The same with some of the others on this forum. Heck Cav pissed me off my first year here but things have changed and I would like to think we are good friends now. (Even if he wears pink uni's!) I wouldn't let a few disagreements stop you from participating in the greatest forum in the world. The first situation, the guy was a complete and utter jerk off. The other situation is just a misunderstanding from the way I look at it. The other poster is a really great guy and one that would be good to get to know. He left for a bit before and I am glad he is back posting again. For what it's worth I like having ya around and I just really hope you don't stop posting.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin, I have enjoyed your contributions and would
like to encourage you to reconsider. 
But life is full of choices, and we all have our own to make.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 14, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> The fact of the matter is that life is what you make of it.


 
Yep, and if you turn tail and run just because of some folks WORDS on a website, then what does that say of what you are trying to make of it???


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin please dont let the veiws of a few people make you leave a forum that you have enjoyed being part of since Jan 2007.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin,

Well I for one was just getting to know you and would hate to see you leave.  You know what they say, "Don't sweat the small stuff. It's all small stuff."  Maybe take a break and reconsider.  You have many friends here.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin,
     We are all different, thats why we are here, to gain knowlege. If we all had the same inteligence and ideals, we wouldnt be able to do so. Instead of leaving... stay, and lets celebrate our differnces and reward ourselves by logging off with more insight than we entered with.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 14, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 14, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> ..... *Retarded, midget*, fat, thin, tall, guys, *dork*, dude. ..... *Two of the above words, and probably some would say three or more of them are very accurate descriptions of me*,.....


 
Hey _Jason_, 

Ok, two of the words and probably three, hmmmm.... well, let me see if I have this straight....I think everyone pretty well had you figured for a retarded dork all along but are you now trying to tell us that you are also a midget? Oh my gosh how were we to know, you never mentioned it!  Here you are my point man and I had no idea!

Hey, midgets is fine folks too and I say for a little fella you come up with some good ideas!

How the hell am I supposed to help others with tutorials and such if you leave and I have no "idea man" to lead the way?

Do what you gotta do but you know you'll miss the fun, I sorta did some heavy thinking about the forum a few weeks ago myself, I think everyone does now and then.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 14, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Hey _Jason_,
> 
> Ok, two of the words and probably three, hmmmm.... well, let me see if I have this straight....I think everyone pretty well had you figured for a retarded dork all along but are you now trying to tell us that you are also a midget? Oh my gosh how were we to know, you never mentioned it!  Here you are my point man and I had no idea!
> 
> ...


 Abosolutely!!! Take a break and re-evaluate.  Hope to see you soon.


----------



## altaciii (Jan 14, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Ya know, I have felt that way a couple times, then I learned to look at something on the home page:
> 
> Members: 8,598
> *Threads: 56,109*
> ...


 
WOW, Here, here, Ed.  "This is supposed to be a happy occasion" monte pythons in search of the holy grail

It's sad to see you go, many more members could use your expertise in other areas but Ed hit the nail on the head with his stats.


----------



## Fred (Jan 15, 2010)

There are several here that have called me names and such due to some of my posts/ They have the Right to disagree with me and my opinions, but I'll be damned if I will let them and their attitudes drive me away.

Don't sweat the name calling or labeling if you will and stay here among some of the best that the Internet has to offer. I bet you will be hard pressed to find better elsewhere.

Remember ... Opinions are like a--holes, everyone has one and they are all different. (I hope this comment is not offensive to anyone except maybe some of those in the middle east that hate us and want all of us to die.)


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

I just joined IAP in Nov. and I still consider myself a newbie and within the first couple weeks I had some people giving me crap about something I ask and with further talking and checking it was all a misunderstanding. I do not know what was said or by whom but like others have said and what people said to me " You can not make everyone happy all of the time and if you live your life by what others think is correct then you are not YOU you become them or mini-me's." You and everyone of us need to keep our individuality that is what make you Justin and me Len and Cav, well whatever he is j/k William. If you have helped just one person while being here does that not make it worth some aggravation? And if you can help one more by reconsidering will it make it worth while to stay? What if you were told that by staying and helping that one person it would change their life for the better? Would that make a difference because it just may do that you never know what may happen in the future, if you do know could you give me the winning Powerball Numbers please. :biggrin:


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jason,
If you like the forum and are able to glean some info from it then treat it as that. People are people and unfortunately, it is illegal to dispose of the stupid ones. You will have people that like to do this sort of thing to pump themselves up, in real life they are usually pathetic morons. Don't let them eat at you or they win. Just ignore them as everyone else does in reality.


----------



## David M (Jan 15, 2010)

this forum is more than just a tool for learing, there are alot of friendship here.
i hate to see anyone leave , but to loose a long time active member.

best of luck , wish you would stay 
from this aging , balding , over weight , " GUY " ( being 100 percent american male )
David


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin,
Things happen, somebody says something and we all take it one way or another.  The difficult thing is this forum is not a face to face format.  The the fact of the matter is, it is a worthwhile forum.  I choose to chime in now and again when I can, and quite frankly I choose to not read some posts/threads.  You have contributed a lot, and I think we all would hate to see you leave.  Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin I as a new turner have gained very useful insight from your posts. I hope you take some time off and perhaps reconsider for the very reasons you stated in your post "Life is what you make it". You have made life on this forum something I looked forward to. Good luck in your decision thanks for all you have contributed.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 15, 2010)

I got a ton of PMs, so just to clarify for everyone:  

For the record, it's not any one persons fault (especially DocStram, I have nothing but respect for someone who is willing to voice their opinions).  

I hold no ill will towards anyone.  I'm not tucking tail and running as some would like to insinuate.  Quite simply, right now I think it's best for me personally to take a step back and just chill out for a while.  

It does me no good, and it especially does the forum as a whole no good if I, you, we get caught up into things that in the end are really not that important in the grand scheme of things. 

It's not something that started yesterday or even this week.  I just happened to notice lately, that I was either joining in the pile ons or sometimes even leading them.  

That's not the person I want to be, so a period of inner reflection is due, and I can't organize those thoughts if I'm constantly blathering on the forum being anything less than helpful or congratulatory.

Sometimes we forget that while we are "friends" on the internet, often times the person on the other end of the keyboard doesn't really know me and I don't really know them.  

I'm one of those people that likes to provoke thought in others, but often that probably comes across as being a jackass. Even though in real life I would give you the shirt off my back if it would help you out, because that's just how I am.  How do you get that across a bunch of electrons though?   

Anyway, I'm not leaving.  Like I said early I'm still going to read all the posts, I'm just not going to post.

Thanks,

Justin, Jason, Jackass....take your pick. :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin, I for one will be very sorry to see you go. I would be sorry to see anyone go. I also realize that if you cannot find a place to come to terms with others having there opinion and voice, this is not the place to be. It will be a place of contention and aggravation rather than comradery and enjoyment. This is said by someone that has gone far beyond irritating people with just opinions on several occasions. I have several times over caused stirs in this group that have even spilled to other groups so people could mention just how much of a jerk I am. I have had to come to a well thought out understanding that these opinions of me come from a genuine concern and desire for this group. I have shared, attempted and even carried out ideas in this group that very well could have changed the very nature of the group. it could have undermind the spirit of trust to a great degree, and I have even several times had Curtis and even Jeff contact me to slightly direct the ship. I know that no matter what words where chosen to address my ideas or words others chose to convey there thoughts. at the heart was a desire to protect the group and what it contains. In short I think one thing will be good but risky and hard to do, others think things should be left as they are and not risk the group. in truth neither idea is wrong, or even stupid.
So has history shown me to know it all? Not even close. I have given up on some of my controversial ideas. Others I have caried out at least for a while and even had to be bailed out of messes with them form time to time. at times saved by the very people that said it was a bad idea. Did they say "Told you so idiot"? Not at all, they said in genuine terms, "I am really glad that worked out for you"? I have found the people here to be friends, genuine friends. The kind that will kick you butt when they see it needing to be kicked and pat you on the back for nothing more than you are here. There is a huge diversity of experience, belief and opinion int his group. person A says drill on a drill press, person B says to dril on the lathe. both are correct. I do not usually pay much attention to the post that say this is the best way or only way to do something since that is very seldom true. and the best way is an issue for the indidvidual to decide. If someone says I am being rude, then I will look at myself and see if there actually was any part of me that intended to be rude. if so I can acknowledge that and do with it as i choose. mayeb I wanted to be rude and now know better how to assure I accomplish that. If others have a problem with me being rude it is in there power to make there choices concerning it. they can either keep reading my coments and become irritated or whatever or they can avoid my posts.
I sum it all up with the words I have spent almost my entire life living by, Live and let Live.
Hope you spend some time winding down, coming to some terms with what this group is and that we will see you around.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 15, 2010)

I got frustrated with a thread a couple of months ago and posted only minimally for a while.  Sometimes a break can be refreshing.  I hope you come back.  All of us dorky, retarded, midget guys will miss you.


----------



## babyblues (Jan 15, 2010)

The thing is, Justin, that I think you should still contribute even though you're reevaluating.  Struggle through it with us.  If we're all really a community here, struggle through it with us.  Don't leave us out of it.  They (whoever that may be) have succeeded in silencing your voice if you stop posting.  And that's what they were out to do all along.  Don't stay away for long.

I you're being a jerk and someone tells you you're being a jerk, that's not labelling, it's the truth, lol.  But you're free to be yourself without someone telling you you're not good enough or that you don't measure up.  I'm thankful when people tell me where I can improve my attitudes (if they're being honest) because most of the time, I really can't see it for myself.  But if someone else comes and tries to tell me what I meant by something I said, that's where I stand my ground.  No one decides what I meant but me.  They can't just assign their own meaning to your words.  Let them rant and rave and make themselves look stupid.  But don't let them drive you away from something you enjoy.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 15, 2010)

If nothing else just stick around to annoy the He77 out of people who disagree with you.

Life is no fun if you can't rustle a few feathers on occasion.


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 15, 2010)

J. 
I agree that there are some unneeded and unnecessary comments, but contibutions made by 95% of the people here are truly "spot-on." Pick and choose your reading. You have that opportunity. Yours and most others contributions help others. Isn't that the idea.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sol92258 (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin, Jason, Jackass - whatever :wink:

as a relative newbie to this forum, and infrequent poster, I must say that the posts I've read of yours are quite entertaining, and often spot on.
You hit the nail on the head here:



jleiwig said:


> Sometimes we forget that while we are "friends" on the internet, often times the person on the other end of the keyboard doesn't really know me and I don't really know them.
> ....



Faceless, inflection-less mediums like the internet don't allow us to see body language, facial expressions, or hear voice tones that would indicate humor, sarcasm, defensiveness, silliness, etc.
Often times this leads to miscommunication or misunderstanding that cause some guys (oops - aw, screw it) to over-react and not ask for clarification before jumping to conclusions.

I'm a member on several forums, and had to take a break from one of them 3 times for different reasons - it can be very good to take a step back, re-evaluate, and then decide whether to participate or not.  I vowed twice to not go back to that forum, and while my activity there is significantly less, I still do enjoy a few discussions there (besides, with the other forums I'm in, including this one, who has time to focus on one? :biggrin

Hope things can settle down for you and jump back in sometime, we need to finish our evaluation of Kiffin at some point! :rotfl:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree that you shouldn't have to change your vocabulary because someone on a website says so...and you DEFINITELY shouldn't leave a forum because of a post by someone that was taking advantage of the open nature of the forum for his college classes.  

I think it was a silly post, in retrospect, and I don't know why he would take advantage of the membership in such a way.  

Each person has to decide what they want to take from a post.  I really don't think that leaving a forum over words posted by someone passing through is a good idea.  After your anger over the thread subsides, I hope you come back and post again.  

I hope, in that last post, that it didn't sound like I was taking the side of the offending poster and advocating that others change their views. I certainly don't think that anywhere outside of an English language forum (if such exists, it would be rather dull) would have a place for that.

I am, however, an English teacher, and I do enjoy discussing the semantics of words and their meanings - so I personally strive for better English usage.  In that way, I liked the discussion. Don't let my own personal stance toward English drive you away either...I'm not teaching English in here, and I don't want to make it sound like I am.    

In the end, they're just words on a server somewhere - there's still a lot to be learned from, and contributed to, the forum and our craft. 

Andrew


----------



## THarvey (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin,

You have contributed a lot to this forum.  I believe you still have a lot inside of you that would benefit us all.

Your last post showed a clearer picture of where you are, right now.  Take some time off, catch your breath, clear your head...

...Then come back and re-introduce us to the Justin that you truly are.  The one that contributes to the greater good, encourages creative thinking and challenges each of us to be the best we can.


----------



## sol92258 (Jan 15, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I am, however, an English teacher, and I do enjoy discussing the semantics of words and their meanings -



oh crap, I'm in trouble....:biggrin:

actually, I do enjoy listening to discussions of the semantics of words, their meanings and uses, and bettering my understanding and linguistic abilities, so I may be able to learn from you 

Would I be accurate in saying that by and large, words basically only have the value we put on them?  Yes, they have a definition of what they mean, but the actual determining factor is context and intent - for example, using the word b1tc# at the Westminster Dog Show = correct, accepted, and even expected; using it at Wal-Mart = very different.

In the anonymous-ness (is that a word?) of the interwebs, context and intent can be lost or misinterpreted, leading to problems.  I think this could serve us all a could reminder to bear that fact in mind when posting, not for self-censorship, but rather to make sure you're original intent isn't misunderstood.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 15, 2010)

I have this amazing power in the tip of my finger......I can hit the delete key and move on to things I find more interesting. Why burn the calories getting all amped up over something you cannot control. This web site is no different than life in general -  there are different opinions on everything. That is what makes it so fun. However, I think the vast majority of folks here do a great job trying to be diplomatic and congenial to others. That is not the same as being PC, it is simply being polite. I can be rude and PC at the same time, depends on how I say it. I've learned so much here it boggles the mind. I personally think I am intelligent enough to know when someone is being insensitive and when they are simply using words as generalities. When they are being impolite, I give my finger a workout and move on. 

Cheers
Bob -


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2010)

sol92258 said:


> oh crap, I'm in trouble....:biggrin:
> 
> actually, I do enjoy listening to discussions of the semantics of words, their meanings and uses, and bettering my understanding and linguistic abilities, so I may be able to learn from you
> 
> ...



That's a very good posting, Jim, and very thought provoking.   

Yes, I agree - language is very personal, in that one's usage of any given word might have different connotations that first thought.  Many students make fun of this, by using the term 'ass' and saying they were talking about donkeys!   Intent and context are definitely the main factors in one's interpretation of meaning.  

And I think that was really the point of this whole discussion about guys - it's not meant to be exclusionary, but some might view it as so.  And while it is likely not offensive to all but the most obstinate linguists, I thought the idea that we constantly use a form of address with a hidden meaning was going to be an interesting discussion - but it quickly became a dogpile.  

Regardless, while I found this discussion interesting, apparently it's also one that is not worth participating in again, in that it has resulted in such a controversy.  The reason, I'm sure, is that the original poster was looking for a fight! :frown: Anyway, it's not something that needs to be discussed further - except in an English class!  

P.S. Anonymous is an adjective, as far as I know - so you would have to add a noun to make it plural (i.e. the anonymous 'nature' of the webs).


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2010)

> I personally think I am intelligent enough to know when someone is being insensitive and when they are simply using words as generalities.
> 
> Cheers
> Bob -




Exactly!!!  Well said!

Edit: I think I might, for that very reason, rethink my decision to avoid the use of 'guys' based on that other poster's thread.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 15, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> I've decided that I'm going to stop posting on this forum, so this will be my last post.
> 
> I may still read posts, but I'm pretty sure I'm done posting.
> 
> ...



My take on this is - You've written this long winded post to tell us your aren't going to post any more, listing a variety of reason that are probably valid to you... if you participate in the everyday life of living in the human race, you'll meet many people and many situations that are different from your thinking... doesn't necessarily make them wrong, nor you right... right wrong or indifferent, if you aren't going to post any more, why not just stop posting and not publicize it.  Did you publicize to draw all the comments and cajoles to stay to validate your own ideas?

I have learned to read the posts, accept those that warrant acceptance, ignore those that don't and learn all I can from the ideas posted.  
That said realize that this is my opinion and as the old saying goes:  Opinions are like the anus... everyone has one and often they all stink.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 15, 2010)

sol92258 said:


> oh crap, I'm in trouble....:biggrin:
> - for example, using the word b1tc# at the Westminster Dog Show = correct, accepted, and even expected; using it at Wal-Mart = very different.



you obviously haven't been to my WalMart!....

I understand where Justin/Jason/Jackass is coming from....

I consider IAP my "home" online, have met many intelligent, interesting and informative folks/guys/members and learned more than I ever hoped to about making these scribble sticks we are all so fond of.  I have also met a few (very few) who I simply don't get along with at all.  That's what that little "ignore" function is for...I simply know that the frustration of dealing with some is not worth what I might gain from their posts.  My "ignore" list is now three members long....out of 8500+.  I get frustrated with the pile-ons, public bashings (not to be confused with THE BASH) and re-hashes of very dead horses, however, you guys are like a family to me, we all have our quirks and issues and if we look past the superficial stuff (and isn't most of it superficial?), we have a great group of people, mostly willing to share their knowledge, ideas and techniques.  Be thankful for what we have...get over the rest.  I have missed DOC and was thrilled to see him pop back in the other day, hopefully JJJ will also rejoin our contributing membership, if not, I wish you well and thank you for what you have already offered.

my $0.02...worth both pennies.


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin keep an eye out.
I am going to make sure I am not politically correct.  I HATE BEING " Politically Correct":biggrin:


Merry CHRISTMAS if I didn't already say so.
Hopefully you still post once an a while.  At least to back me up when I say something stupid.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin, I hate to see this happen.  I have truly enjoyed you contributions, insights and postings, please reconsider.


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 15, 2010)

I for one don't post a lot. I read a lot. No harm in that. I ask a few questions and comment on something that really catches my eye. Like this post.....

Take a break and decide what you want to do....No harm done

"Hay, Keep your stick on the ice"


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 15, 2010)

Like some of the other folks who have been around here for a while.....I wish I had a dime for posts like "I need to step back for a while", we could be rich.  Some people just get burned out, and some people get help being burned out.

Just chillax and post when you want to.  Sometimes posting on sites is a contact sport,  but hey, you are/were in the game........post when you want, dont post when you want.....thats what the rest of us do!


----------



## tommyd (Jan 15, 2010)

jason
 what do you do when you run into a person on the street that say's something you disagree with, do you quit talking to everyone?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in with Jon on this one, I spend more time on this site than I do with my family, (wife work's weird hours) kids are grown up and moved out, and computer is in my metal shop. But this is pretty much my home and I'll not allow some ignoramus to run me off, just bend like a willow and float like ashes on the wind.


----------



## fafow (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't post on this site all that much, but I do read a lot of the posts and tutorials. I have gotten to know a few people here and have been very much enriched by my experiences here. I have also learned a TON about turning from posts on this site and by personal help from one or more people here. I have been absolutely amazed at how much help and welcome advice I have received. This is a great group of people and kind of like a family. Also like families there are squabbles here and there, but usually nothing that doesn't eventually get resolved and the feathers smoothed back down.

If I can, I'd like to get something off my chest (no offense intended to anyone reading this), and that is in regards to political correctness. I think I can speak with some authority here due to my own personal experiences, nothing earth-shattering, but definitely some personal application. I was laughed at most of my school years due to my name (Raper) or due to my severe stutter. I have had people hang up on me when they call because I fought with every ounce of strength I had to say "hi" but blocked so severely that not a sound came out and the person on the other end thought it was a dead connection. I have a son born with a club foot and then suffered from ADHD and bipolar. He is 23 now and off meds and doing great. I have a daughter (29 years old) who suffers from bipolar and schizophrenia. She is on meds and has been in and out of hospitals most of her life. I don't make fun of people and see disabilities as something we all have to deal with. Some are obvious and some are not. My son was ridiculed in school and treated badly by a few kids. He was taught to not use his illness as an excuse for anything and that life isn't fair. There will always be people who want to make fun of others because it makes them feel better about themselves. I had a teacher in school tell me to consider the source. I don't go after people who are not politically correct. I don't see why we have to be so concerned about not offending anyone with what we say and also realize that there are some people who look for reasons to be offended (not referring to anyone here). Life is life. Deal with it. Get over it and move on. If someone were to make fun of one of my kids while I was present, yes, I would go on the offensive, but it would have to be a direct attack on them. When I was in college back in the 70s I volunteered with a group and would work with kids suffering from mental retardation. They didn't all have Down's Syndrome. How do you refer to this now? I have no idea anymore. I do know that I was very blessed to work with them because they showed me how to love life. They didn't compare themselves to anyone else. They wore their emotions on their sleeve and let you know they liked you and were happy you were there, etc. I later roomed with two guys who worked at a home where they taught young adults suffering from this how to live on their own. Great experiences. Whether you call it mental retardation or intellectual retardation, it is still the same thing. With time "intellectual retardation" will also become a bad term and they will move on to something else. With regards to my stuttering, did I get offended by Porky Pig? No. I loved the scene in Cannonball Run when Mel Tillis is trying to give directions to Terry Bradshaw. That was absolutely hilarious. Life is what it is. Why do people get so offended so much easier now than they did 30 years ago? When does it all end? This is insanity. To take it to an extreme, is someone who is short, vertically challenged or severely gravity affected... or are they just short? 

Doc, I understand you have a loved one who is intellectually retarded.  My heart goes out to you.  While there are many positives about that, there are also many very difficult challenges to deal with and every parent (or grandparent) hopes their child will be perfect in terms of "defects".  I also like how you took your issue offline and sent a PM to address it.  

We should all be adults here on this site and should be able to police the issues of piling on and going after someone.  The vast majority here are very helpful wonderful people.  Let's try to keep that in mind and try to encourage that and make it even more prominent than it already is.  I have learned from many of you and don't want to see anyone leave over hurt feelings.  Life is just too short for all of that.

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now. If I have offended anyone, please excuse me, it was not intended to apply to any particular person or to offend anyone.


----------

